# Tour von Limone nach Riva bzw. umgekehrt?



## Elke_30 (29. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Riva und möchte mir auch mal die Gegend Limone, Vesio,... ansehen. Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit, zB mit der Fähre von Riva nach Limone zu fahren und dann mit dem Bike von Limone nach Riva retour? Wenn möglich nicht über den Tremalzo und keine ganz extremen Strecken (aber natürlich nicht auf der Straße).

Oder wäre es besser, von Riva mit dem Bike nach Limone zu fahren und mit der Fähre retour? Oder sollte ich das überhaupt besser vergessen?

Danke schon mal für Tipps bzw. Vorschläge!

Elke


----------



## singletrailer67 (29. März 2009)

Elke_30 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Riva und möchte mir auch mal die Gegend Limone, Vesio,... ansehen. Gibt es eine gute Möglichkeit, zB mit der Fähre von Riva nach Limone zu fahren und dann mit dem Bike von Limone nach Riva retour? Wenn möglich nicht über den Tremalzo und keine ganz extremen Strecken (aber natürlich nicht auf der Straße).
> 
> ...



Hallo Elke,

nach Limone fällt es aus den Bergen extrem steil ab!
Ich denke, das ist nur für Freerider geeignet.
War schon mehrfach in Riva, auch schon über die Ponale bis kurz vorm Passo Nota und dann runter zum Ledrosee.
Von dort nach Limone würde ich mir nicht zutrauen.
Von Riva aus gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, auch ins Hinterland.

Limone würde ich mit dem Schiff oder dem Auto anschauen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elke_30 (29. März 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

danke, das habe ich befürchtet. Rund um Riva bin ich schon sehr viel gefahren und wollte einfach mal etwas ganz anderes einbauen. Aber ist wohl wirklich besser, entweder mit der Fähre nach Limone zu fahren, dort eine Tour fahren und dann wieder mit der Fähre retour oder wirklich ohne Bike einen Ruhetag bzw. Besichtigungstag einlegen. Muss mal schauen, ob die Fähren annehmbare Zeiten haben.

Viele Grüße
Elke


----------



## kritimani (30. März 2009)

griass di elke,

wenns eine easytour sein sollte, hmmm
fähre nach limone, bus nach vesio nehmen (ist auf fähre abgestimmt).
ob der bergradln mitnimmt vorher abklären, eh klar. 
durchs bondotal auf den passo nota
rüber zur baita segalla 
kurz zurück zur bocca di fortini
runter nach pre und via ponale nach riva

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## tri4me (30. März 2009)

??? Es gibt mindestesn 2 leichte (1x sogar Asphalt) Abfahrten vom Passo Nota nach Limone. Nimm am besten den Weg über die Corno Veccia. Das ist nach 100 hm zusätzlichem Anstieg ein herrlicher Schotter-Speed-Downhill völlig ohne technische Herausforderungen bis hinab nach Vesio, von da ab dann auf Teer runter zum alten Hafen (= Fährschiffhaltestelle).

Wenns technisch einfacher sein soll, dann fahr von Riva über die alte Ponalestraße bis Molina di Ledro. Von da ab dann hoch zur Boccha dei Fortini. Steil, aber notfalls sogar mit PKW befahrbar. Wenn´s ein bischen (auch das ist nix weltbewegendes) anspruchvoller sein darf, dann über Pregasina und Passo Rochetta zum Passo Nota.

Lass dir keinen Schmarrn einreden. Wenn´s konditionell passt, ist das eine der klassischen Lago-Touren mit Panorama-Garantie. Und am Schiff unten kann man sich dann schon mal mit einem kühlen Bier den 2. Teil des Tages einläuten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. März 2009)

Ich fänd´s umgekehrt auch eine schöne Runde: Von Vesio zum Passo Nota und dann über den Passo Rocchetta nach Pregasina, dann hat man den schönen Trail bergab. Ist allerdings dann eher als Nachmittagstour zu empfehlen, da einem vormittags all die entgegen kommen, die zum Tremalzo hoch wollen. Dann ist´s nervig, wenn man alle 10m stehenbleiben muss, um die bergauf Fahrenden vorbei zulassen.


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. März 2009)

tri4me schrieb:


> ??? Es gibt mindestesn 2 leichte (1x sogar Asphalt) Abfahrten vom Passo Nota nach Limone. Nimm am besten den Weg über die Corno Veccia. Das ist nach 100 hm zusätzlichem Anstieg ein herrlicher Schotter-Speed-Downhill völlig ohne technische Herausforderungen bis hinab nach Vesio, von da ab dann auf Teer runter zum alten Hafen (= Fährschiffhaltestelle).
> 
> Wenns technisch einfacher sein soll, dann fahr von Riva über die alte Ponalestraße bis Molina di Ledro. Von da ab dann hoch zur Boccha dei Fortini. Steil, aber notfalls sogar mit PKW befahrbar. Wenn´s ein bischen (auch das ist nix weltbewegendes) anspruchvoller sein darf, dann über Pregasina und Passo Rochetta zum Passo Nota.
> 
> Lass dir keinen Schmarrn einreden. Wenn´s konditionell passt, ist das eine der klassischen Lago-Touren mit Panorama-Garantie. Und am Schiff unten kann man sich dann schon mal mit einem kühlen Bier den 2. Teil des Tages einläuten.



Okay, ich nehm alles zurück.
Ist aber auch ne ordentliche Schleife in den Süden.
Ich dachte an die Abfahrten auf mehr oder weniger direktem Wege vom Rifugio runter. Dalco und diese Geschichten. Und da brauchts den ganzen Fahrkünstler...

LG
Stefan


----------



## pedale3 (30. März 2009)

..maßgeblich hängt es davon ab, wie viele HM ihr hinauf kurbeln mögt. Runter kann dort überall auch auf breiten Wegen.

Die Hauptstrasse von Limone nach Vesio empfinden viele hier als No-Go, wegen 'viel' Teer und dem Verkehr. Ich finds eigentlich, man kann das mal machen, entsprechende Kondition mal vorausgesetzt!

Falls ihr wirklich die Fähre nach Limone nehmt, dann mit dem Rad nach Vesio hoch kurbelt und dann noch Luft und Laune für Trails habt, wäre mein Favorit:
Vesio - Spiazzi - Weg 218 bis zur Bocca Fobia (erst Piste dann Trail) - rechts hinunter in Valle Bondo - links hinauf zum Passo Nota - und auf bekannter Strecke/Trail nach Pregasina (Hotel Panorama, ggf Einkehr oder Übernachtung (ca. 43/Nase)) - Ponale Strasse - Riva.

Das sind insg. ca. 1700 Hm. Der 218er ist nicht ganz ohne aber machbar: ein wenig schieben/tragen an einer Tunnelumgehung, ausgesetzte aber fahrbare Stellen, kleinere technische Spielereien hinter der Bocca Fobia ins Valle Bondo hinunter.

Wobei, wenn ihr Euch in Ruhe Limone und Vesio anschauen wollt, naja, dann wirds zeitlich vielleicht doch ein wenig eng.

/Pedale.


----------



## karstenr (30. März 2009)

Hallo,
da schon viel von den Möglichkeiten geschrieben wurde, möchte ich nur noch den Tipp geben, dass man die Straße von Limone nach Vesio bis auch ca. 800m umgehen kann. Es gibt dort noch eine 2. Straße fast ohne Autoverkehr. 
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Elke_30 (30. März 2009)

Hallo,

da hat sich ja einiges getan heute - vielen Dank Euch allen für die Ideen und Vorschläge! Klingt ja jetzt doch durchaus machbar. Muss ich nur noch die Richtung überlegen. Start in Riva, Ziel Limone oder umgekehrt. 

Ein paar Streckenteile kenne ich dann wohl, da ich schon mal von Riva aus auf den Tremalzo gefahren bin (Moser Nr. 40 - Tremalzo 4). Im Moser ist ja glaube ich keine vollständige Tour von Limone nach Riva, oder habe ich sie übersehen? Aber ich könnte zB von Limone aus irgendwo in Richtung oben genannter Tour fahren und dann in umgekehrter Richtung nach Riva fahren (nicht über den Tremalzo). Hoffe, es stehen ein paar Schilder 

Viele Grüße
Elke


----------



## Stefan_SIT (31. März 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ... , wäre mein Favorit:
> Vesio - Spiazzi - Weg 218 bis zur Bocca Fobia (erst Piste dann Trail) - rechts hinunter in Valle Bondo - links hinauf zum Passo Nota - und auf bekannter Strecke/Trail nach Pregasina (Hotel Panorama, ggf Einkehr oder Übernachtung (ca. 43/Nase)) - Ponale Strasse - Riva.
> 
> Das sind insg. ca. 1700 Hm. Der 218er ist nicht ganz ohne aber machbar: ein wenig schieben/tragen an einer Tunnelumgehung, ausgesetzte aber fahrbare Stellen, kleinere technische Spielereien hinter der Bocca Fobia ins Valle Bondo hinunter.
> ...


Oioioi ... an diese nette Tour habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht! 
Richtig klasse und etwas abseits der ausgefahrenen Lago-Touren. Geile Fernblicke, abwechslungsreich und fahrtechnisch nach der Bocca di Fobbia richtig schön flowig. 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn jemand auf der Strecke eine Sonnenbrille findet - die ist mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (31. März 2009)

In 2 Wochen solltes du am Passo di Nota aber noch mit Schnee rechnen.

Sollte denke ich schon gehen aber nicht ohne nasse Füße.


----------



## UncleHo (31. März 2009)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> In 2 Wochen solltes du am Passo di Nota aber noch mit Schnee rechnen.
> 
> Sollte denke ich schon gehen aber nicht ohne nasse Füße.



Auf jeden Fall warme Ersatzsocken mitnehmen, Schnee wird bis Ostern sicher nicht ganz weg sein am Passo Nota. Vorgestern hat es wieder drauf geschneit...


----------



## Elke_30 (1. April 2009)

ja stimmt, wenn nicht jetzt plötzlich doch heißes wetter in italien kommt, werde ich dem schnee nicht entkommen. ich werde mich warm einpacken und ersatzteile (kleidung) mitnehmen


----------



## powderJO (2. April 2009)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Falls ihr wirklich die Fähre nach Limone nehmt, dann mit dem Rad nach Vesio hoch kurbelt und dann noch Luft und Laune für Trails habt, wäre mein Favorit:
> Vesio - Spiazzi - Weg 218 bis zur Bocca Fobia (erst Piste dann Trail) - rechts hinunter in Valle Bondo - links hinauf zum Passo Nota - und auf bekannter Strecke/Trail nach Pregasina (Hotel Panorama, ggf Einkehr oder Übernachtung (ca. 43/Nase)) - Ponale Strasse - Riva.



auch eine meiner lieblingstouren am lago und eine unbedingte empfehlung. auch technisch nicht wirklich schweirig bis auf zwei, drei stellen, die man aber problemlos schieben kann. super tour  wenn man nicht in ein sturm- und hagelgewitter kommt wie wir im letzten jahr...


----------



## Elke_30 (5. April 2009)

Sturm- und Hagelgewitter stehen nicht auf meinem Plan


----------

